# Mixing Makeup Brands???



## Covergirl913 (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anybody else does this?? I am not talking about lipsticks, glosses or eyeshadows.....BUT I am talking about using a concealor from one brand and a foundation from another brand and a powder for another brand. Does this work?? I always find myself being partial to one brand.... but I wonder if I mix things up a little, if I would get some better results......hmmmmmm just thinking


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea it works. I've mixed foundations from different brands together to get the perfect foundation for me.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 15, 2007)

i use a clinique concealer, mac foundation and a mica bella powder and it works fine for me.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 15, 2007)

yup. i use a mac concelor for my dark circles, a stila corrector to hide any marks/scars, and a sephora pressed powder over my face. when i used mac alone, it wouldn't cover everything as well.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 15, 2007)

i use all MUFE and im wary to stray because i finally found a brand that consistently doesnt break me out


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 15, 2007)

I use smashbox foundation with bare escentuals blush and mac shimmery powder stuff(forgetting the name) and bare escentuals mineral veil. I think mixing is better, for me anyways, because I pick and choose exactly what I like from different brands rather than sticking to one line.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes it works fine!  I love doing this!!  You get the perfect combination for you, and the best of all worlds!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 15, 2007)

of course it works fine! I think nearly everyone does this, to some extent anyway. besides shadows or lip glosses, I hardly ever use any face products that are consistently from the same brand. Foundation, concealer, powder, everything like that are all from different brands, from high end to discount at the Dollar Tree status


----------



## jenii (Nov 15, 2007)

I mix brands all the time. No one brand has everything I want, so I mix a lot.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2007)

I use what works for me.  I use Every Day Minerals foundation, Nars concealer, and MAC Blot powder.  I have oily skin and this trio is the best solution.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes I do this all the time -- my foundation is from Bobbi Brown, concealer is from Laura Mercier and powder is from MAC/Shu Uemura.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 16, 2007)

yep, I use Ben Nye or MAC Concealer with Black Radiance and MAC foundations.  Do not be afraid!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 16, 2007)

I do this everyday. I use Clinique concealer with MAC foundation. Sometimes I use Clinique concealer and Clinique foundation. It all depends on what look I'm trying to acheive. Then there are days when everything on my face is MAC. I'm thinking that most of us have products from different makeup lines. If you don't, you need to get with the program. LOL


----------



## aeni (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes.  Don't be scared.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, I mix.... That way, I get what I need and want and am not restricted to what JUST ONE particular line offers.

Whole one line may have nice lippes and or e/s, their foundation and powders might not suit my skin tone and type.... 

Some of my friends are makeup snobs. They only use one or two lines, exclusively. Others don't bother with d/s or mid-range price brands and choose high-end or designer makeup only. 

I use what works for me. I don't care if a product has fancy packaging or a "famous" name attatched to it. (EX: Jessica Simpson.... or Dior.) I do, however, look at the pricetag. Some products cost just waaaaaaaaaay too much......

My criteria for product selection: (not in any particular order)

* What does it do for my skin? Does it work with my very oily and sensitive skin? 

* Does the texture and color work for my complexion or the purpose I want to use it for? (Great if it's a multi-use item, like some bronzers or blushes. You can use it as an e/s, blush, lip product (mixed with gloss or balm,) contour product or bronzer.

* Will I use it regularly, or is it a "special occassion" item, only. For more of a "special occassion" items: if it's inexpensive, I may buy it; if it's pricey, I'll have to think about it.....

In some cases, I have found products from other lines that work the same way, look the same and cost 2-3x less than "fancy" lines. Only in a few cases where a higher-end product has outdone a lower to mid-range product, have I chosen to buy the higher-end product. (Ex: Shiseido's lash curler at $16 versus a d/s brand curler at $5-10.)

I'd recommend mixing brands. Think about what you want and what works for your skin type and complexion. And lastly, don't forget to think about your wallet.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 16, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with mixing brands as long as u arent mixing active ingredients, same goes w/ skincare.  brands (and the people who sell them) will always recommend and swear that you must use all of ur products from that line for the obvious reason that it makes them money.
for example

My concealer under eye is MUFE Lift Concealer
My face concealer is Cargo OneBase
My Foundation is Sue Devitt
My powder, usually something different depending on where i go and what coverage I need: MUFE Duo Mat or Super Matte loose powder, or NARS Pressed powder
My blushes are usually NARS or MAC
My shadows/lip colors come from everywhere.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 16, 2007)

I mix everything. I find that most brands don't have everything that works for me for whatever reason. There's no reason not mix brands.


----------

